# In Memoriam



## sorcerertd

Thank you for creating this In Memoriam forum.  I think it's a great idea and will help expose those of us who joined after some of these members passed to their contributions.  There are a couple suggestions I'd like to make regarding the forum.

Regarding the purpose statement "Please keep this forum tidy. Multiple tribute threads may be combined into a single thread by a moderator."
Per a couple comments in the original announcement of the forum, it might help if this could be set up so that only a site admin or moderator can create new memorial posts after verifying/confirming to their satisfaction that the member has passed?  Once posted, members are free to comment in the threads of those individual posts.  That can avoid at least a little work for the moderators in keeping things tidy.


It seems to me, and I suspect I might not be alone in this, that it would be of great benefit to our community to have their contributions memorialized directly within each of their memorials.  This would create a lot more work than the previous suggestion saves, and would likely be a community effort as non connected content is randomly discovered and attributed to them, but would be worth the effort in my opinion.  To clarify...
I have noticed that the media tab doesn't show _all _of the media that members have posted, even of some more recent posts.  If they each had a media gallery linked, or media could be added to their media collection as it is found, that would be awesome.  There could just be something that I am missing regarding how it is determined what is shown under member's profiles or in how else to find their content?
Links to resources they have created, or at least listing the titles of them, would also be great.


----------



## jeff

The first point about only mods creating threads is a good idea.

For #2, is the idea to put an index of all their content in the first post of a memorial thread? That's more work than I could take on.

When you say "non-connected content", what do you mean? All content that is somehow tagged (i.e. uploaded by) a member should be discoverable in a search. If you can give me a link to something that is tagged to a member but does not come up in a search I'll look into why you're not seeing it in a search result.  The one exception is resources, where it is the case that they are not the "uploading member". @Wayne has those indexed, but not sure if by author.


----------



## sorcerertd

Oh no, a full index wasn't the idea.  That would definitely be more work than I would expect even a whole group of mods to take on as a single project.  Their content _should _be listed under their profile, making all that work a moot point anyway.  I've looked at members media under their profiles, but knew that they had posted some pictures that were not shown there, or not "connected" to their profile.

I wish I had a specific example for you.  If/when I see this again, I'll make a note of it.  Maybe some of that happened due to site/server updates in the past?


----------



## jeff

Yes, please let me know if you run across that situation again.


----------

